# My Backyard Ride Area



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Still a work in progress, but figured I would start a thread with our backyard ride area. My 17 year-old son planted the idea in my head at the start of Summer. Spent a few weeks cutting berry vines and clearing everything out... then the build began. Currently working on the landing for the big drop in the last few pictures. Still a lot of features to be done, but it's coming along. :thumbsup:


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Holy ****. That is awesome! Mad props


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

You are going to be a very popular Dad. Nice work!


----------



## tehgyb (Sep 25, 2012)

Holy hell that's sick dude, great work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the cool comments, I appreciate it. Future plans include a 20' long table or maybe a gap jump down the middle (need something big to throw some style), extending the wood ride around the next corner with a better drop into series of doubles/rollers to jump or manual. Also wanting to use the side hill a bit with some skinny's and drops back into the main area. Who knows, might even end up with a pump track intermixed with all the big stuff. Anyway, it has been a way cool project to build with my son!!

Found one more on my phone that shows the run-in that we have.


----------



## grt009 (Sep 28, 2012)

dude thats sick fine work!!


----------



## ThrillSeeker2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice i wish i had the supplies to make this bridges for my trails


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

If I had that slope on my property I'd use it as a landing rather than a run. Maybe the big drop would lead to a small trail and another small jump up onto the bridge. I can't wait to own my own property...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Love the landscaping.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

hmmm...I've got 4 days off next week, an abundance of fallen timber, and a 300' loop in the backyard...

I have been inspired!


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> If I had that slope on my property I'd use it as a landing rather than a run. Maybe the big drop would lead to a small trail and another small jump up onto the bridge. I can't wait to own my own property...


Considered just that, but the grade is much steeper than it appears and with a semi-limited run out area, this was the best alternative. Will most likely add an additional run down the steep section for something "different". Plus, my formal yard landscaping is at the top of the hill, so gotta keep the wife happy and not tear up the flower beds :thumbsup:

We are maybe only 25% completed with all the plans... if that.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

wschruba said:


> hmmm...I've got 4 days off next week, an abundance of fallen timber, and a 300' loop in the backyard...
> 
> I have been inspired!


Make it happen!!... with pics of course.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud_Noob (Oct 25, 2012)

You just created "the spot". Better stock up on pop and chips. All the neighborhood kids will be hanging out at your place.


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, wish my dad was this cool... Awesome set up!


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

You're just bragging Jeff...it's supposed to be dry Thursday...just sayin'.

Brock...


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

ImaKlyde said:


> You're just bragging Jeff...it's supposed to be dry Thursday...just sayin'.
> 
> Brock...


That obvious huh?


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome! Really though, totally awesome.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a picture/ideas thread going over here:
https://www.bikemojo.com/speak/showthread.php?90656-TTF-(Technical-Trail-Feature)-Freeride-BUILD-thread-gt-inspiration

And your yard reminds me of some things I've seen that could be possibilities there.

I can visualize that left-turn platform thing having a bank/slant extension like these! :


























maybe something like this:


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Great ideas and pics CMC... also a great thread on bikemojo. I can definitely see us adding some extension/wall ride to the wood ride we have now. With our present jump line, the way it is setup works, since we are not carrying a lot of speed. We do plan on adding additional lines leading into the elevated section and we will end up over the fence if we don't add some height. 

Thanks for sharing and the inspiration to build... build... build!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cgjeff said:


> Great ideas and pics CMC... also a great thread on bikemojo. I can definitely see us adding some extension/wall ride to the wood ride we have now. With our present jump line, the way it is setup works, since we are not carrying a lot of speed. We do plan on adding additional lines leading into the elevated section and we will end up over the fence if we don't add some height.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and the inspiration to build... build... build!!


I know this isn't quite relevant to the style y'all are probably going for, but check out this video from the Odyssey Texas Toast jam that just happened here in Austin. 
1. Notice the mix of lumber features and dirt.
2. Note the speed required for roughly 12-14 foot dirt jump doubles (I paced the length)
3. Note how the 180 berm/wood wallride is actually curve to flat bank to curve. If you did do extensions on your platform thing, I could see another turn at the end so that the landing ramp points back upgrade.

... That's mall I got for now. ... Wish I had a huge yard !

2012 Texas Toast Jam: Dirt Final Highlights - TransWorld RideBMX - YouTube


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

This Spring, we are going to extend the wood ride down around the next corner and into a nice drop. This way we can carry speed into a set of rollers/doubles coming back. Lot's of plans, just need the time (and for the Oregon rain to stop), to make it happen.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Found this "before" pic on my phone. This was probably taken in March.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Try benching in some jumps or more drops in to the hill side that would lead in to the drop. Could give you some more lines.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments and ideas. Can't wait to get back out and start building again. Oregon weather, along with "glue like" red clay can make building this time of year a real challenge.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome work! I'm unbelievably jealous. I thinking maybe you could make use of the hillside by digging into it and making a sort of pump track. Very short, very big swoops. Maybe you have enough space to fit two lines of it into the hillside too.

keep us posted!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cgjeff said:


> Thanks for all the great comments and ideas. Can't wait to get back out and start building again. Oregon weather, along with "glue like" red clay can make building this time of year a real challenge.


That red clay makes for epic creations:
Oregon Trails


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, looks fantastic! :thumbsup: That's a lot of time/effort that you've put in. So envious that you have all this right in your "backyard".


----------



## 18rabbit (Dec 3, 2012)

Whoa that's insane! Keep us posted.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks and will do... building is on hold for a bit due to weather.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

What was your full address again ? LOL great work ! Looks super fun ... Looks like you got a good size drop right there .


----------

